# I am become death, destroyer of worlds...



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

...or of mailboxes, same difference. 

The missles are loaded for my first bombing run... scheduled detonation: *Wednesday, March 14th*

:gn









*0305 0830 0000 6765 9895
0305 0830 0000 6765 9888
0305 0830 0000 6765 9871*

This one is aimed at a gorilla that I've yet to meet, but who definitely brings a lot to this community:

*0305 0830 0000 6765 9864*


----------



## yayson (Aug 21, 2006)

yo, what's in the boxes?! 

Well done erab, get em


----------



## cigar_joel (May 16, 2006)

Way to go man!!!


----------



## bhudson57 (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice going! Some people are going to get hit good...


----------



## Even Steven (Dec 15, 2006)

WTG!!! I need to find me some of those small boxes to ship with, these flat rate boxes rake up a heavy bill, $9 dollars a pop! it was $6 cheaper when I shipped to Canada!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

I am become death? :r All your base are belong to us, eh?


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

go get 'em erab!!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

Oh no... RUN TO THE HILLS!!!!!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Smack 'em good, Eric!! :bx


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Go get them Eric.

Thats a lot of artilery there.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Thats the way to do it.....

multiple targets!!! :gn


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

First bombing run.........always fun!


Congrats on your first :bl


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Something tells me this isn't going to end well...


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Something tells me this isn't going to end well...


bastage.. :c


----------



## mrbl8k (Jan 4, 2007)

GET 'EM!!!


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I am become death? :r All your base are belong to us, eh?


:tpd:

Can't wait to see this land.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

So I am having a pretty :BS day at work and to make things worse I didn't sleep well last night so I am pretty tired. Then I was planning on staying home tomorrow to work from home and my boss tells me I need to come in as he is taking off early today and won't be able to talk until tomorrow.

So I am heading back to my desk when I notice that the mail has been delivered and one of those small priority mail boxes is sitting on the counter. Since I joined CS and starting mailing out and receiving packages, I have developed a sort of Pavlovian :dr response whenever I see these boxes. I figured there was a good chance that box was for me and as soon as I saw the label, I knew right away I was a victim of Erik's first bombing run.

One thing is for sure, Erik does not F. around! I will try to post pictures tomorrow, but here is the damage:


Anejo #50 - you know these are one of my favorites! :dr 
Anejo #46 - can never have too much anejo goodness  
Trini Fundadore (05) - very tasty
Boli PC (97) - never had one this old, should be good. 
PLPC (06) - have been wanting to try one of these for a while.


Erik, I can't thank you enough for the great selection of cigars. You made my day, that is for sure. I am proud to be a victim of your first bombing run.

Oh, I just have one last think to say, payback is a five letter word that starts with a B! :gn

[Edit} - I really hate the you have to spread some reputation around before giving it to erab again message! Can anybody help me out with this?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice package, for sure.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Nice bombs.
Love the thread title.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

WTG Eric, nice launch! :ss


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

Even Steven said:


> WTG!!! I need to find me some of those small boxes to ship with, these flat rate boxes rake up a heavy bill, $9 dollars a pop! *it was $6 cheaper when I shipped to Canada*!


:tpd: Inecentive to ship to Canada :r


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

erab said:


> bastage.. :c


Don't worry Erik, the Dunhills you sent me will be safe. Our building is secure, and the packages go directly to the office instead of sitting in the halls! :r

After seeing the hurt you put on Aaron, maybe I should figure a way to cut my trip short to get home and get the package! :ss

Anyway, you are a marked man now... any last words? :bx :gn

Seriously, you treat me WAY better than I deserve here. And seriously, I may not hit you this month, maybe not next month, but I will be like a theif in the night. You'll get yours.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

You guys are both very welcome... enjoy them!

No return fire necessary. That was not the goal. :ss 


Now... still one more recipient to be heard from... perhaps he lost his fingers in the blast. :gn


----------

